# Rare Accutron Militaty Watch



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I came across this intresting Accutron on the Bay



















Taken from the listing



ONE OF THE FEW- A VERY RARE EXAMPLE OF THIS LIMITED BRITISH MILITARY ISSUE BULOVA ACCUTRON, RELEASED FROM THE 'HERSTMONCEUX' GREENWICH OBSERVATORY, AFTER THE SALE OF THAT SITE.

THERE HAVE BEEN, SO FAR, JUST SIX OF THIS RUN IDENTIFIED ON THE COLLECTORS MARKET

I assume it's true, as it's up to Â£250 with just under a day to go.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

rondeco said:


> Oh do try and keep up Mike ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Ah!! but mine has pictures









Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> rondeco said:
> 
> 
> > Oh do try and keep up Mike ..........
> ...


Smartie pants


----------

